# [OT] l'origine del nome Gentoo

## koma

 :Laughing:  http://www.penguins.cl/gentoo-penguins.htm  :Laughing: 

Io l'ho scoperto oggi magari per voi è la scoperta dell'acqua calda ma magari non per tutti.

----------

## Benve

la foto non l'avevo mai vista.

E bellino. Sarà il mio prossimo animale domestico  :Laughing: 

----------

## shev

 *koma wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io l'ho scoperto oggi magari per voi è la scoperta dell'acqua calda ma magari non per tutti.

 

E' la prima domanda nelle FAQ ufficiali di gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## koma

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *koma wrote:*   
> 
> Io l'ho scoperto oggi magari per voi è la scoperta dell'acqua calda ma magari non per tutti. 
> 
> E' la prima domanda nelle FAQ ufficiali di gentoo 

 

leggo solo a n° pari 2 4 6 ....   :Embarassed:   :Laughing:   :Wink: 

----------

## johnnystuff

 *Quote:*   

> leggo solo a n° dispari 2 4 6

 

azzzz te ne intendi anche di numeri ehhhh????????

Pari, dispari........hai sentito che hanno scoperto anche i numeri primi, quelli colla virgola, quelli da circo!!!!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Ciao fratè non te la prendere eh???   :Wink: 

----------

## koma

 *johnnystuff wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   leggo solo a n° dispari 2 4 6 
> 
> azzzz te ne intendi anche di numeri ehhhh????????
> 
> Pari, dispari........hai sentito che hanno scoperto anche i numeri primi, quelli colla virgola, quelli da circo!!!!     
> ...

 ops ho editato mentre tu postavi  :Razz:  cmq nn me la prendo  :Smile:  dopo un etto di maria ki lo farebbe?

----------

## paolo

Dopo un etto di maria nessuno se la prenderebbe... e se rimanesse in vita non sarebbe in grado di farlo!  :Very Happy: 

Paolo

----------

